# Fall run



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Went to the beach this morning bout three hours past high with couple of geezer buddies and we had 11 bass in bout two hours. All were rats, think the biggest was 26", but twas fun, twas fun.....salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey thanks Salt*

I think that this fall is gona be off the chain. I think that down around me October and November are gonna be great. I can't wait.


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Went to the beach this morning.... ???

Where are you??

What beach??


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*fall run*

*Belmar N.J.*


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The Mullet Run started.

Bigger Fluke moved in too.


----------

